# DX Delivery of BRP



## Veganthymes (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I was just wondering if anyone knew about BRP deliveries by DX.

Do they deliver on weekends / bank holiday weekends?

I was just wondering if they'll be working over Easter?

Ta, 

VT.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Still waiting for mine two weeks after approval so no idea. Id say as they are a cheap outfit with shocking custoner service they only work Monday to Friday

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you know if all BRPs are delivered by DX? There was a DPD van outside my building today but since I was unaware that my BRP is on the way I thought the delivery was for someone else and they left without being able to enter the building as no one let them in. Now I am wondering if that was for me.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Msia12 said:


> Still waiting for mine two weeks after approval so no idea. Id say as they are a cheap outfit with shocking custoner service they only work Monday to Friday
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


Have they tried to deliver it yet? If not on the approval letter it says that if you do not receive your BRP within 10 working days of the date of the letter to use the service on this link: https://www.gov.uk/biometric-residence-permits/not-arrived


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi, nope nothing, have emailed that link already waiting for them not to respond and me having to repeat the exercise again before they tell me i have to report as lost and have to go through another headache sorting it haha... Thanks for posti g the link anyway 

Yep they only use DX not DPD...

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Veganthymes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew about BRP deliveries by DX.
> 
> ...


I ckecked their website and it seems they deliver Mon-Fri excluding bank holidays. Can deliver on Sat if paying extra but doubt the Home Office pays for such special deliveries.


----------

